# kenmore dryer



## gex1 (Jan 7, 2009)

i just replaced a heating element in my dryer and did a load of clothes and they dried but, it smelled like something was burning, is that normal after replacing the element?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yes, it will smell like an oven cleaning, or an electric stove top being turned on without anything on top.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

That smell should go away after a few loads. That is normal and as the element is manufacturered it aquires some residual (trace) components of the manufacturing process that disappear very soon.


----------

